# Roy Mustang vs Edward Elric



## Wan (Sep 4, 2014)

The Flame Alchemist vs the Fullmetal Alchemist.  Battle is in the courtyard of Central.  They are both bloodlusted and have their knowledge of each other's abilities.  Roy doesn't have a gun.  Who wins?

Edit:  Seconds after posting this I realized it goes in the M/A dome rather than the main dome.  Can a mod move it please?:sweat


----------



## Aduro (Sep 4, 2014)

Is this EoS Mustang with eyesight and transmutation without a circle? If so then Ed is in trouble, either way I doubt he can keep up with the speed of Mustang's flame alchemy long enough to transmute as he is exceedingly quick on the draw. They only reason Ed kept up when they fought in the anime was because Ed could hide in the crowd.


----------



## Volt manta (Sep 4, 2014)

This ends exactly like the fight in the original show, but worse. Mustang in the original couldn't pinpoint explosions, but now he can aim accurately at the individual body parts of Envy, who should outclass Ed in stats(though that may just be strength). Edward can't close, and he can't do long range combat; he's screwed here.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 4, 2014)

Roy sets Ed on fire


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2014)

Aduro said:


> Is this EoS Mustang with eyesight and transmutation without a circle? If so then Ed is in trouble, either way I doubt he can keep up with the speed of Mustang's flame alchemy long enough to transmute as he is exceedingly quick on the draw. They only reason Ed kept up when they fought in the anime was because Ed could hide in the crowd.



This is Roy and Ed right before the Promised Day.  Roy still needs circles to transmute.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2014)

Roy wins easily, ed can't keep up with the spam, Roy was reguarded among the homunuli as the most dangerous/pesky.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 4, 2014)

The proud gentleman who killed 2 homunculi alone wins


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 4, 2014)

Edward was already keeping up with Scar with his weighted automail and Scar is arguably a bullet timer plus Ed himself arguably has one such feat himself against Cornello. Ed can also unlike Armstrong do stuff like switch his automail into Greed's ultimate shield(takes it's toll on the arm though) while simultaneously fending off tentacles from Pride the strongest Homunculi. He can create spikes from the ground and giant walls. He's also a tactical genius in his own right and trained in CQC by Izumi. He has also fought Greed(pre Ling to be fair) on his own for a decent while. Edward has also beaten Kimbley whose basically Mustang lite himself minus the range and AOE. 

Edward is small, fast, agile and more versatile(he's going to be hard to hit and is'nt lacking in range attacks of various types include those he can send through the ground plus he can make barriers like sand or glass type to negate Roy's flames depending on his surrounding as transmutation allows such). A potential bullet timer will cover 200 ms in short time. If Edward is willing to kill like that time he used Scar's deconstruction of matter ability then he'd win more often than not. Mustang may be more suited for beings with regen, big size or crowd control but Ed is better overall outside those specific areas. 



iwandesu said:


> The proud gentleman who killed 2 homunculi alone wins



He killed Lust who'd already lost multiple lives from Riza, Mace(took one) and some help before(from Havoc). Then he burnt her to death and she still almost took his head off stopping inches from him. With full lives she'd have taken his head off.

Envy is a moron and his giant size just made him a huge target, he also lost lives from Riza when his impersonation failed. Roy's fighting style was a bad match up, think Rock/Papper/Scissors much like Ed and Greed(pre Ling) where Ed was more suited for Greed as he could make Greed's diamond into something less durable. 

Plus


> They are both bloodlusted and have their knowledge of each other's abilities



So unlike Envy he's not going to get caught off guard by Roy's two types of flame styles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Envy is a moron and his giant size just made him a huge target, he also lost lives from Riza when his impersonation failed.



Don't think it effected that outcome really barring a proper ambush on Mustang.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 4, 2014)

What did'nt affect the outcome?The fact Envy was caught off guard by Roy's 2 styles?The fact his giant form made him a huge and easy target?the fact Riza unloaded her guns on him?


----------



## Volt manta (Sep 4, 2014)

Tranquil Fury;51643280Edward has also beaten Kimbley whose basically Mustang lite himself minus the range and AOE. 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> When the hell did Edward beat Kimbley?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 4, 2014)

He almost did but lacked bloodlust IIRC to kill him. This was post new automail unless I'm confusing this with the Brotherhood anime.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What did'nt affect the outcome?The fact Envy was caught off guard by Roy's 2 styles?The fact his giant form made him a huge and easy target?the fact Riza unloaded her guns on him?


[YOUTUBE]SQaNDbnpo-s[/YOUTUBE]
All of it. Mustang is just scary bloodlusted. Without CIS, forget about it.
As for the lust fight?
[YOUTUBE]tJ28CRhAObw[/YOUTUBE]
More defensive, faster attacks with good range, Mustang starting out with a gun and.... oh look at 2:34 water. He also grabbed her stone thinking it would kill her and that he could heal Hughes with it allowing her to get close and disable him.
It was just a very suitable battle ground for Lust until she got out into the open.



> Battle is in the courtyard of Central.


Then what actually happens at 10:22, that's with an hurt Roy, that isn't nearly as bloodlusted as the one with envy and missing an extra glove to burn faster.
"Those are the flames that burned Lust to death."-Envy

I'll make it a point that in a straight on fight without CIS and PIS, the two he fought would be burned to death outright here in the OBD.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2014)

mustang wins, most likely


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 5, 2014)

Roy Mustang has reflexes on par with Ed's considering that Roy reacted to Envy's full speed charge before he could close the gap, not to mention that he reacted to Fuhrer Bradley charging at him while he was unprepared. He missed Bradley with the fire but the fact he even reacted while he was completely unprepared is still a superhuman feat.

Just throwing it out there.

Hell, after Ed found out Roy "killed" Maria Ross, Ed became furious and charged at Roy with the intent of attacking him only to get bitch slapped away.


----------



## Katou (Sep 5, 2014)

Mustang Rapes


----------



## TheGloryXros (Sep 5, 2014)

Mustang takes it old-school.

[YOUTUBE]hjR-czT-hEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 10, 2014)

Roy only loss if he isn't trying.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 10, 2014)

Even if he hasn't seen The Gate in this fight (and still needs to snap his fingers) the only way Roy loses this is if he underestimates Ed. A serious, playing to win Roy would dismantle him in moments.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 11, 2014)

Gotta disagree with the majority here and say Ed wins.

For all Mustang's firepower, he sorely lacks defense and physical speed. Ed just needs to camp behind a stone wall and hammer him with transmuted fists from the environment; he doesn't even really have to advance into close quarters, although he can certainly pull that off. If enough water can be transmuted from the battlefield to get the Colonel's hands wet, that's a definite game over.

I really hate to use this pun, but Mustang is a one-trick pony. Ed's more balanced, and probably a bit faster, with alchemy sufficient for simultaneous offense and defense; Mustang would need to take him out right at the beginning of the fight, before he can perform any transmutation, but that's probably not going to happen. Ed has blocked gunfire in the past, even if it wasn't strictly bullet-timing.


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Mustang would need to take him out right at the beginning of the fight, before he can perform any transmutation, but that's probably not going to happen. Ed has blocked gunfire in the past, even if it wasn't strictly bullet-timing.



That's a good point.  Whether or not it was technically "bullet-timing", the point remains that Ed was able to anticipate the attack and get a defense up before he could be hit.  Roy raising his arm and snapping isn't going to be significantly quicker than Father Cornello raising his machine gun and pulling the trigger.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 11, 2014)

Mustang can't incinerate a stone wall?

Anyway I'm fairly sure such things as distance and background are relevant here. In an open clearing, Ed turns to dust. With terrain to obscure his presence, he might stand a slim chance of closing the gap . Seeing how Mustang spams flames spanning across City blocks? I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Mustang can't incinerate a stone wall?
> 
> Anyway I'm fairly sure such things as distance and background are relevant here. In an open clearing, Ed turns to dust. With terrain to obscure his presence, he might stand a slim chance of closing the gap . *Seeing how Mustang spams flames spanning across City blocks?* I wouldn't bet on it.



When has he done this?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 11, 2014)

Using a red stone, non?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 11, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Using a red stone, non?



I think Red stones were 2003 only, they don't come up in the manga


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 11, 2014)

Red stones do come up in the manga, they're imperfect philosopher's stones.

However, Mustang never had one. It would have changed the plot significantly if he had known of their existence.

You're probably thinking of Kimblee having the red stone.

Also, I don't know why people are thinking Ed has faster reactions than Mustang, or that Mustang's flames are particularly slow. Roy absolutely destroyed Envy, who was at the very least equal to Ed, fought the failed King Bradleys, and more that would put him comfortably on Ed's level of speed. He may not generally fight using martial arts, but that doesn't mean he's necessarily slower, just that it's not his fighting style.

If Ed did manage to force the battle into being purely a fistfight (unlikely, given Roy's feats of precision flame alchemy against close quarters combatants), he'd have a clear advantage however.


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ishval             .



I was looking for an actual example.


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 11, 2014)

Level7N00b said:


> Roy only loss if he isn't trying.



There is your example Wan.


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> There is your example Wan.



A.  That's not city block level like Sables was claiming
B.  I was thinking a manga example, not anime.


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 11, 2014)

Wan said:


> A.  That's not city block level like Sables was claiming
> B.  I was thinking a manga example, not anime.



It is. Its borderline city block level but still city block level. Or close enough. As for the manga example. I wouldn't be surprised to see that scene there. I'm not gonna waste time looking though. It doesn't matter anyway. The point is still clear. He can keep up with enemies that should be just as if not faster than Ed. Envy was a good enough example. Ed isn't going to conjure up anything that can withstand Mustang's attacks and he surely isn't going to blitz him unless their fight starts standing 2 to 5 feet from each other.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 11, 2014)

There's no way Ed beats Mustang. Though he may be more versatile, Ed lacks the means to deal with a bloodlusted Mustang, who is almost undoubtedly the most dangerous non-immortal alchemist, in Amestris.

Ed has the means and intelligence to pull a fast one on Mustang, but he'd need to be really lucky, and chances are that isn't going to happen against a bloodlusted Roy. A wall is going to do fuck all against a casual building+ - city block busting explosion.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 11, 2014)

Mustang used a PS when he was razing Ishval, IIRC. He can't bust out that level of firepower normally.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 11, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Mustang used a PS when he was razing Ishval, IIRC. He can't bust out that level of firepower normally.



A philosopher's stone in Ishval? Nah. If he just had one on hand then the elric's wouldn't need to quest.
In the 2003 anime, he used redstones, but in the manga red stones didn't exist... It has been a while since I've seen brotherhood, however, but to my knowledge philosopher stone's weren't something casually handed out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> It is. Its borderline city block level but still city block level. Or close enough. As for the manga example. I wouldn't be surprised to see that scene there. I'm not gonna waste time looking though. It doesn't matter anyway. The point is still clear. He can keep up with enemies that should be just as if not faster than Ed. Envy was a good enough example. Ed isn't going to conjure up anything that can withstand Mustang's attacks and he surely isn't going to blitz him unless their fight starts standing 2 to 5 feet from each other.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 12, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Mustang used a PS when he was razing Ishval, IIRC. He can't bust out that level of firepower normally.



You're probably thinking about Kimblee, Niku. As far as I remember, Mustang never even touched a Philosopher's stone until Dr. Marco's proposal in the end.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep.

As explained all of half a page above you Nikushimi.

Oh yeah and while I'm at it, you can repeat that FMA characters can't bullet time until you're blue in the face, but that doesn't change the multiple examples of people doing just that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

there's a reason the homonculi and father considered it a priority to disable mustang when they got all their sacrifices together


----------

